# Betta not spawning being weirdos



## kenshinnguyen (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, im trying to breed my betta, did everything right, the male made a big bubble nest and is flaring at the female. The female is showing her verticle stripes(very visible) and also that little white pimple. When i release her, the male just chase her arouund, doesnt look too aggressive. She is still showing her verticle strips. Sometimes he stops and just swim next to the glass, like his trying to get out. 

When he does this, the female seems like she goes looking for him and the chase starts again. Its been going on for nearly a day now. Is there anything wrong? should i wait a bit longer?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He will always be ready, but is SHE? 
If she isn't really really FAT with eggs, then don't expect much to happen. If she is ripe, then yes, give it a few days.


----------



## kenshinnguyen (Feb 28, 2010)

Woke up today, and went check on the couple. seems like the male is not interested in her anymore. his bubble nest went smaller and he doesnt seem to car if shes around or not. I can see the female looking for him and trying to get close. She still has he strips and all. whats the problem? >.< is there anoything wrong? or is this normal. hrmm.


----------

